# Bad Day



## draconis

Well for anyone in the coastal northeast we got hit hard by an ice storm. It left us without power, phones, fire detectors and heat. I have four children I have to care for and my father is without most power too. My wife works third shift to boot. Today I brought them to my store to keep them amused until it started to get busy, then shopping for flashlights to keep them entertained until night.

Now I am at my store with them. It was the only place for heat, electric phones for emergancies, and things to do. I would feel stranded if not for my friends (four of them) getting thing for me. Batteries for the inflatable bed I forgot to get, food that my wife forgot in the car when she dropped the kids off here, (I had to walk not enough room for all of us.)

I hate feeling like I don't have control, this is going to be a long night.

having a case of the blahs, needed to vent....

draconis


----------



## Chris H.

Sorry to hear that Drac. Sounds like when a tropical storm comes to Louisiana... not bad enough to evacuate for, but might leave us without powere for a while...no fun Just be glad you have your family there safe with you.


----------



## voivod

you're a survivor, buddy. and an example. you'll be fine.


----------



## draconis

Oh we'll make it through and this is our best option, but I wish I could do more for them than an air bed.

draconis


----------



## humpty dumpty

im sure they will enjoy the adventure and your all together safe , hope things get better and your able to get back home asap . and what more could they need they have you


----------



## Amplexor

Having been house bound without power a couple of times brings back some warm memories. Monopoly and Yatzee by candle light. Cold pizza & warm rum. You'll look back at this time with the kids and remember the fun more then the misery. Your kids will book mark it in their memories and will talk about it for years..


----------



## draconis

Amplexor said:


> Having been house bound without power a couple of times brings back some warm memories. Monopoly and Yatzee by candle light. Cold pizza & warm rum. You'll look back at this time with the kids and remember the fun more then the misery. Your kids will book mark it in their memories and will talk about it for years..


Not when it is 30-40 degrees in the house. Unlike the south we don't have emergancy shelters and no federal help. 70% of southern maine homes lost power and 50% are still down since thursday night.

Still camping at the store again, we lost 150 in food, should have just stuck it outside but didn't think of it then.

No eta on power, using up Christmas money for entertainment and food to keep the kids going.

draconis


----------



## humpty dumpty

sorry things are tough, thinking of you and your family i hope things improve fast for you all ..


----------



## justean

keep safe .


----------



## draconis

I hope, that power will be on tonight.

draconis


----------



## dcrim

I hear you, Drac'. 

We had ice storms for 2 years. The first was 10 days w/o power, last years was 4-5 days w/o. It sucks big time. 

We were fortunate that my neice had a wood burning fireplace and gas stove. My apartment, though, is all electric. 

We lost some food, but the freezer was emptied before we left the house and food placed in coolers on the porch. But we did lose some, too. 

I really do understand and feel for you. Hang in there.


----------



## humpty dumpty

Hang in there, and i hope so to


----------



## draconis

Well the power is back, Thank the Lord above. The food was an acceptable loss. We spent a ton of money on eating out and some form of entertainment for the kids. We also lost all but 2 of the kids fish, plecos can survive about anything! Our cat (16+ years old) is extremely sick, but I thought she'd be dead by now so I guess she is doing well enough.

The kids actually liked the "camping" at daddy's store. Now they want all that gear at home to camp with.

So we lost a lot, have a ton of make up house work to do but we can rest easier. The Government still hasn't declared an emergancy for southern maine yet (??) but has for NH and parts of Mass.

I am still praying for those without.

draconis


----------



## humpty dumpty

thats good news im pleased for you and your family ,praying for others .


----------



## draconis

I actually have my ex-wifes daughter at the house today, giving her a break and a place that she could use the electricity and a warm bath. (BTW as odd as it sounds I do get along well with my x.)

draconis


----------



## humpty dumpty

thats a really kind thing to do, and most struggle to get along with current partners so getting along with a ex totally fantastic well done .


----------



## GAsoccerman

times like this you know who your real friends are and those who are not.

Good show drac.


----------



## swedish

Hi Draconis,

I just read this & hope all is getting back to normal at your house.


----------



## draconis

yeah went through a day with the internet down (drove me crazy) now we have three storms hitting in five days (atleast they are not ice storms) But MUCH better than before

draconis


----------



## swedish

I'm glad things are better...we got hit with the ice storms here & 30 below w/wind chill...roads seem better today (lots of drifting snow yesterday & roads blocked)...I may venture out to finish up shopping once the day-quil sets in...tis the season i guess


----------



## Amplexor

Ice, sleet and snow here Friday night. Sunday's high was 2 above with plenty of wind. Sunny and warm today. Up to 14 :smthumbup:


----------



## swedish

i guess the bears & packers will earn their pay playing tonight


----------

